# fuck lowriding



## 97775 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


----------



## De Hemet (Nov 20, 2012)

sixxfan21 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


Someone's mad.......:roflmao:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

sixxfan21 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.



You must drive something weak


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Bro you need to chill, haters are gonna hate. You gotta get used to that homie. Dont let other people knock you down.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

sixxfan21 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


Quit hating


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Topic of the year


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Lowriders ain't nuthin but low life ganbangers  cars are ugly as fuck :thumbsdown: you only see regals impalas bombs and Lincolns at "carshows" WTF!?!

FUCK that. What about hondas acuras and audis and semis etc. . . :dunno:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Goku said:


> Lowriders ain't nuthin but low life ganbangers  cars are ugly as fuck :thumbsdown: you only see regals impalas bombs and Lincolns at "carshows" WTF!?!
> 
> FUCK that. What about hondas acuras and audis and semis etc. . . :dunno:


 what a dumbass.... This fool is trying to be funny and failed, pinche vato pendejo.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Fuck you


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Mad much?

English plis 

Primered cars
rusty chinas 
Sausage fest shows 
Biggest bullshitters get respect 
Everybody tryin to take your money 
Everybody who attends a carshow packs it up and goes home at 3




:thumbsdown:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Goku said:


> Mad much?
> 
> English plis
> 
> ...


Then why the fk u waste ur time on this fourm?!!! 
I'm pretty sure there's something out there Abit more ur spead...


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Can I have your password before you off yourself :happysad:?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

everything now days has haters lowride because thats what you like not because you want to be part of the crowd what a clown and a fool this vato is


----------



## Little Gilbert (May 17, 2010)

SALVADO 67 said:


> everything now days has haters lowride because thats what you like not because you want to be part of the crowd what a clown and a fool this vato is


:thumbsup:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

I must be hurting feelings 

$500 candy paint jobs
Own an impala on chinas an everybody on your jock (even though its a shitbox parts car)
Take out a personal loan to "fix up your ride"


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Goku said:


> Lowriders ain't nuthin but low life ganbangers


aye that's the lowrider lifestyle ese, sell drugs and have a 100k ranfla and still live in the hood with no health insurance. :nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Goku said:


> I must be hurting feelings
> 
> $500 candy paint jobs
> Own an impala on chinas an everybody on your jock (even though its a shitbox parts car)
> Take out a personal loan to "fix up your ride"


where they spaying candy for $500 I need 4 painted now


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

The oppressed always become the oppressor. Somebody talked about his G body, now he hates the world lol.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

sixxfan21 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


it's hater's in everything from work, to family fuck em thats why we have kush


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol thats wild lowriding is like marriage to me till death do us part if some one clowned your lady you goin to make a topic called fuck pussy lol


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> The oppressed always become the oppressor. Somebody talked about his G body, now he hates the world lol.


aye those are starter cars


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I think this hate thread all starts from another lady telling the op that he has a baby penis.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

dont know which topic has been more of a waste..this or the 15k pattern topic :no:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> dont know which topic has been more of a waste..this or the 15k pattern topic :no:


Link to topic.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i see a few of these trollers flooding l.i.l with bs topics... :facepalm: as long as these topics get removed and bans kick in


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i never been a lowrider i just like cars. im broke ass loser with a busted up cutlass. its just me and my car, we have are good days and bad days but don't ever give up. rattle can that bitch, put the stocks back on, and remember these words " ride it till the wheels fall off" WTF


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

sixxfan21 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


:run:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Link to topic.


x15k


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Skim said:


> x15k


paint & body forum title: patterns and kandy paint by og puro :yes:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

sixxfan21 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


the real will ride and the fake won’t, simple as that…..if you aint down then get the fuck out no need to make it public…..


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

if i had to care about negative comments i woulda set my projects aflame a long while ago 
Now, lets check this 15k thread....onto more serious shores lol


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Innaneps sirrus bidnep


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

97775 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


 somebody give this man a hug


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

93flee said:


> somebody give this man a hug


lol


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Fucking hatters


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Milestars
$300 upholstery 
Saying "give me two weeks and I'll be out again" when they said that 3 months ago
Internet No Riders 
Clubs that "represent" at "shows" and have more people wearing t shirts than cars 
T shirt riders
Sticker clubs
Badass attitude an all they know is how to change oil
EVERY "SHOW" IS ALWAYS OVER HYPED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

you lowridin for loving men or cars? cant do both.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

97775 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


The fact you relate layitlow to lowriding is the sad part.


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

SOMEOTHER HOMIE MUST OF TOOK YOUR OLDLADY WITH A NICER RIDE IM HATING .OG


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

97775 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/354371-12-days-christmas-doo-***-christmas.html

HE SHOULD HAVE LISTENED TO 12 DAYS OF DOO ***. :naughty:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

DON'T HATE THE GAME JUST HATE THE HATERS LOLOL


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

This Goku dud knows everything about lowriders, he probably drives a pinto that's why he hates. He can't even pay for a $500.00 candy and a $300.00 interior. Lets do a car wash to collect some cash for his pinto.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

hey. Easy on the pintos, theyre proper old school when done up.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

chicanito said:


> This Goku dud knows everything about lowriders, he probably drives a pinto that's why he hates. He can't even pay for a $500.00 candy and a $300.00 interior. Lets do a car wash to collect some cash for his pinto.


But its a turn key car and it rides gud :nicoderm:

I like the the idea. Can u wear your bikini for Teh carwash plis :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

352cutty86 said:


> Then why the fk u waste ur time on this fourm?!!!
> I'm pretty sure there's something out there Abit more ur spead...


That fool is a troll of his own troll account. It is best to ignore it.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Goku said:


> But its a turn key car and it rides gud :nicoderm:
> 
> I like the the idea. Can u wear your bikini for Teh carwash plis :biggrin:


See it's also gay. Pinche puto.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

english plis

but I got a form for that. . .


----------



## 602/73mc (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn...somebody really pissed this guy off..taking all this time to get on this site just to say how much he hates lowriders.Maybe your panties are too tight.Dont b upset because u tried and failed 2 b a lowrider..try a hair dresser...or do nails or some other BITCH occupation..after u read thid u can go back 2 your back yard and drown some puppies in your high heels and think about everyone who hurt your bitch ass feelings and stop coming on this site to cry about what u hate,but want 2 b...I'm gonna go cruise...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

fuck all haters that hate on lowriders this is a culture thing a way of life, we r born into this life style ,if u dont like stay the fuck away from us,and keep your persanal problems to your selfs. :finger: ill lowride till the casket drops :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn Goku hittin'em hard!!!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Goku said:


> Lowriders ain't nuthin but low life ganbangers  cars are ugly as fuck :thumbsdown: you only see regals impalas bombs and Lincolns at "carshows" WTF!?!
> 
> FUCK that. What about hondas acuras and audis and semis etc. . . :dunno:


GTFO you fucking race burner car lover take ur ass to a need for speed car show with all those europe ans and german cars. Typical hater. Kthnkubye


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

LOWRIDING! :thumbsup:

ON THE DAILY :angry:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Laws of physics: For every action there is an equal, or greater, blackman yelling at the top of their lungs as a reaction. .


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

vatos tramp stamp :roflmao:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Charles66cruz (Jul 6, 2012)

Look like water on tartts lol!


----------



## Charles66cruz (Jul 6, 2012)

*tatts (Fuckin auto correct)


----------



## Charles66cruz (Jul 6, 2012)

Goku said:


>


Motha fuckin ****** and the whistle lmao!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ok this the deal.. I bought for a 22,000 plus 1,000 to bring.. I like the car but i got a lot of lowriders and i dnt really need so many. And im also a buissness man so i will sell it at a good offer. Dnt really need to get rid of it because is acually a badass ass 63 clean as u see in the pics. Ive had it garaged since i got it and to be honest i havent even yet sported the car cuz i dnt got a liceance and im a hot mother fucker down here. If your intrested PM me.. I will only let it go if i make sum profit or trade fore escalate thanks​


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> lol


:biggrin: fools be on some funny shit in the classifieds huh lol


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

merry xmad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Skim said:


> :biggrin: fools be on some funny shit in the classifieds huh lol


You aint lying


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

Lil Razo said:


> Lol thats wild lowriding is like marriage to me till death do us part if some one clowned your lady you goin to make a topic called fuck pussy lol


:thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

dameon said:


> i never been a lowrider i just like cars. im broke ass loser with a busted up cutlass. its just me and my car, we have are good days and bad days but don't ever give up. rattle can that bitch, put the stocks back on, and remember these words " ride it till the wheels fall off" WTF


no shit thatz how lowriding got started


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Lowriding is what you make it. If you build a car to please someone other than yourself, then you do not know the true meaning of lowriding. Ask any and all builders. They build a car to enjoy and to have fun with. Who cares about what the next guy thinks. Who cares about the trophies. A car show is a place to hang with the homies, make new friends, and to have the family with you to enjoy the looks and compliments that your car gets. If someone hates on your car or you, oh well. It is your car. Just my pair of pennies.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:rofl: PEOPLE JUST START A TOPIC LIKE DIS,, SO EVERY 1 COULD START ARGUING REALLY! PEACE IM OUT!! :facepalm:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I got a Chevy glow in the dark Cobalt that will put everyone's else look like child's play.


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

come on dude if u didnt like lowridering u wouldnt even have registered in lay it low ....lol


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

eddie77c10 said:


> come on dude if u didnt like lowridering u wouldnt even have registered in lay it low ....lol


:werd::nicoderm:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Top page bitches


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I do agree to an extent, there are a lot of haters. Instead of supporting each other and guiding the new guys, most guys just start hating and talking shit. The community needs to lead by example and guide the next generation or riders. We need to take it up a notch.


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

If you have haters around its because your doing something right. It could also be called jealousy....... That's just my opinion


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

grounded said:


> If you have haters around its because your doing something right. It could also be called jealousy....... That's just my opinion


True, but instead of hating, they should be complimenting and learning from those that are doing it right. The right connections can take you very far.


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

True that


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Hatters gona hat :nicoderm:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

grounded said:


> If you have haters around its because your doing something right. It could also be called jealousy....... That's just my opinion


Well what if they aren't hating? Sometimes people write eachother off as haters when the fact of the matter is that you've built a death trap and if you could humble yourself a bit you'd see the criticism as constructive instead of as a personal attack. I'm all for everyone building what they have and boosting eachother up as a car culture but fake props, wavy panels, and oily trunks aren't helping.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

People have warped the meaning of hater to fit their personal delusions of grandeur.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Marty McFly said:


> People have warped the meaning of hater to fit their personal delusions of grandeur.


One of thee best LiL responses in years.....


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been in the vw community, mini truck scene, 4x4 scene and always got more love and respect from my fellow Lowriders then anywhere else, tired of import bullshit and everything else.
Lowridering is like a family and it is what you make it!


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## bigsleeps (Sep 4, 2008)

Goku said:


> Lowriders ain't nuthin but low life ganbangers  cars are ugly as fuck :thumbsdown: you only see regals impalas bombs and Lincolns at "carshows" WTF!?!
> 
> FUCK that. What about hondas acuras and audis and semis etc. . . :dunno:


its a lifestyle homeboy that some lame ass bitches dont understand,like u.so get the fuck on or get shit bitch fuck hondas!!!!!


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

bigsleeps said:


> its a lifestyle homeboy that some lame ass bitches dont understand,like u.so get the fuck on or get shit bitch fuck hondas!!!!!


lifestyle? please . . . everybody gets excited when they get 5 cars together and think they're all hard cruising and go home before dark. It aint a lifestyle when you bring your car out 4 times a year :facepalm:


----------



## CokeZero (Apr 16, 2012)

Hating on Lowriders, aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

chairmnofthboard said:


> I do agree to an extent, there are a lot of haters. Instead of supporting each other and guiding the new guys, most guys just start hating and talking shit. The community needs to lead by example and guide the next generation or riders. We need to take it up a notch.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

back to the top


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

97775 said:


> Nothing but haters left. Fuck it I'm out.


 ....EH !!AND DONT COME BACK PUTO!!!:thumbsdown:.....LOOK AT YOU WHINNING LIKE THE NINERS ...LOWRIDING IS A TRADITION... AN ART FORM OF EXPRESSION , NOT TO IMPRESS THE VATOS LAME ,!!! QUE VIVA LOWRIDING.P/V LIL QUACK QUACK


----------



## lowrider4ever (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't know where you from homie, but all those pics you posted must be near you. See lots of rust witch tells me your lucky if you get to ride your shit 6 to 8 months out of the year. I'm on the east coast but from the west, but lowriding for me is everyday! Like everyone on here said, you must have some hart for this or you wouldn't even be on here. I suggest you get your ass to work and Finnish what you starded. Don't be the hater, be the educator.


----------



## lowrider4ever (Sep 6, 2012)

And if your not educated, don't get mad if you get schooled.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Setup in the hillside area :nicoderm:




























Syracuse :nicoderm:



















millville :nicoderm:





















Reinholds :nicoderm:























































































































Now say again about doing what on the daily? Clearly by example standards vary. :nicoderm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye saying fuck lowriding is like saying fuck la raza!!

this is chicano culture ese, don't wanna be in the game no more aye?? get you a kobe bryant outfit and go join the lakers sqaure, don't be a leva

ill make sure you lames, never have aztec, selena, scarface murals ever again!!


-mr. sniper loco CALI-IMAGE, XV3!!


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

^^^ 典型的乔洛在房子里的刻板印象


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Goku said:


> ^^^ 典型的乔洛在房子里的刻板印象


xie xie!


----------



## lowrider4ever (Sep 6, 2012)

I can tell you the rides from nyc to Va.are clean. Yeah there's buckets but there's buckets everywhere. Lots of love on east for this life style.


----------



## lowrider4ever (Sep 6, 2012)

Show us what you got. Ill be honest with you.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Get busy with playstation and instagram..that will suit you Puto...GTFO..Too much dedication and heart for you...this is Big boy stuff here..go back to the sandbox..


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> *Get busy with playstation *and instagram..*that will suit you *Puto...GTFO..Too much dedication and heart for you...this is Big boy stuff here..go back to the sandbox..


What are you implying :scrutinize:?


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

LowrIdIng Is full of haters What the fucc is a starter car. I think theres no such thing. But starter setups yeah. Reg dumps pumps. Fucced up raccs wires everwhere. Big ass holes where you cut.for the rear strokes. BullShit like that. Og though me. It's cool to know people. But don't try to be best friends. Yull last longer


----------



## lowrider4ever (Sep 6, 2012)

bigbeanz702 said:


> LowrIdIng Is full of haters What the fucc is a starter car. I think theres no such thing. But starter setups yeah. Reg dumps pumps. Fucced up raccs wires everwhere. Big ass holes where you cut.for the rear strokes. BullShit like that. Og though me. It's cool to know people. But don't try to be best friends. Yull last longer


702 is my home! Miss that shit right there!


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> it's hater's in everything from work, to family fuck em thats why we have kush


HAHAHAHAHAHAHa Exactly..... Well Said brotha......


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

UP TO THE TOP :angry:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

People need to get off the mother fucking computer and throw gas in their ride and cruise and not worry. Most of the hate now is on the internet dont matter what site hell look at youtube comments on any video just about. So I dont blame lowriding for haters there everywhere.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ ******


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> People need to get off the mother fucking computer and throw gas in their ride and cruise and not worry. Most of the hate now is on the internet dont matter what site hell look at youtube comments on any video just about. So I dont blame lowriding for haters there everywhere.


But theres snow


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

TOP PAGE :werd:


----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lil Razo said:


> Lol thats wild lowriding is like marriage to me till death do us part if some one clowned your lady you goin to make a topic called fuck pussy lol


good point


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

FUCK YO MOMMA!!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Goku said:


> TOP PAGE :werd:


This fool is mad because some vato in a lowrider tookhis bitch there plenty of fish in the sea Homie don't take that shit out on lowriding .because u can't afford to build one lowriding to the top fuck haters ass mofo


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes I'm still mad


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Goku said:


> LOWRIDING! :thumbsup:
> 
> ON THE DAILY :angry:


:worship:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> But theres snow


:yessad:


----------

